# First grow to kick off new space



## lyfespan (Dec 28, 2014)

Cabin Fever Seed Breeders, off Firestax.

"Satori Haze"
When Mandala Seeds did their first major release, I picked up a pack of everything they had, 6 or 7 different new strains I believe, and they included quite a bit of Landrace genetics in these crosses. Out of everything I have planted so far from them. I like the Satori just a bit more than the others. A very intense sweet and spicy unmistakeable odor, and these gorgeous pagoda shaped flowers covered in resin, I decided to take one of these males and pollinate the Grapefruit/Nevilles Haze.
This is a very strange and unique hybrid, as it is comprised of 2 quick finishing, very psycho-active sativas. It is mite & mold resistant. exceptionally easy to grow, This plant gets huge leaves, it is a high yielding, powerful plant with an exceptional sativa high. low nutrient needs if grown in good organic soil. Flowering times between 63 - 70 days, Great sweet, hazy taste on the exhale and effects set in quickly.
Medical properties include help relieving Depression & Anxiety, ADD, ADHD, symptoms of Nerve disorders, RLS, Parkinson's, Palsy, Tremors. It is not for lightweight smokers, This is very high performance herb. Great for artist, musicians and the like as it is very creative and supports concentration. Good day time medicine.


Cabin Fever Seed Breeders, off Firestax(this was just nevilles chem, not blue)

But on the CFSB site this is what they list,

"Blue Neville's Chem"
This pairing is between a male of my BlueChem#4 and a Grapefruit/Neville's Haze hybrid from Female seeds Co., that had a great finishing time of 9 - 9.5 weeks (That's good for a mostly Sativa dominant strain). I was hoping the BlueChem would even shorten that time.
In some phenos it did shorten by a week or so, but others stayed at the same, of nearly 9.5 weeks. These are fairly quick growing plants, fast & vigorous in veg. great branching with internodal spacing that allows light to the secondary flowers. These colas get enormous and the satellite buds get the size of hand grenades, the buds are medium density as in most Haze crosses, but this is very very potent marijuana when grown correctly with an above average yield, with the help from the grapefruit (75% C99 x 25% Strong Fruity Sativa) and the BlueChem. They tend to have either a very Hazy, Earthy type of taste, or that of Wrigley's Juicy Fruit gum. In fact, that's what I was going to call it, "Juicy Fruit Haze".
The medical benefits are really good for Psychiatric conditions, Mood swings, Depression and Anxiety, more creative and energetic than my other hybrids. Sometimes a little too trippy or paranoia inducing for some folks.
If you have never tried Neville's Haze or one of it's hybrids, you're missing out on a truly unique and powerful experience.


Pacific Northwest Roots(PWN), off firestax.

"Blue Alien"
Heirloom dj short blueberry (pre-99) Sativa pheno (source:Lemonhoko) This is the blueberry all others want to be, amazing terps and a daytime stone that won't drop you off on the couch. Her structure needed help and the resulting cross retained all that was good and added more color and structure without compromising the aromatic reward.

Hybrid hash makers dream 
Big yeilds




Delicious Seeds Cheese Candy, off attitude, freebie


 Delicious Seeds have crossed two of the best commercial genetics: Cheese, a unique female derived from SKUNK x KUSH which first appeared 1988-89 and which was cultivated somewhere in the Chiltern Hills by the squatter collective known as Exodus that was central to UK cannabis-related activity throughout the 90s.  It produces impressively large buds and has a distinctive cheesy odour. Quickly cloned and baptised as Cheese, theyve taken this beautiful specimen and crossed it with one of their best strains; Caramelo, which is a spectacular selection of the best exotic LAVENDER Indica and Sativa phenotypes (SUPER SKUNK  BIG SKUNK KOREAN  AFGHANI-HAWAIIAN). This plant produces dense bunches of resin-covered buds emanating a lavender and passion fruit aroma. Delicious Seeds Cheese Candy  is an explosive commercial combination, this plant produces enormous buds in heavy lateral bunches covered in millions of trichomes bursting with a mild cheesy fragrance. Dare to try their Cheese Candy. Its yeasty cheese taste with liquorice and caramel overtones will blow your mind. While the initial effect is euphoric, after a few minutes it will leave you in a very relaxed and pleasurable state and is therefore recommended for daily therapeutic use.


Delicious Seeds Caramelo, off attitude, freebie.


Delicious Seeds Caramelo From this crossbreed processing from one of the most spectacular of all indica phenotypes and lavander sativa emerges this beautiful purple lady with dense clusters of flowers coated with resin that emanate lavender and passion fruit flavours. Let yourself be seduced by the great productivity of this queen and fill your life with the passion fruit. .



Well I will be popping these to kick off my new grow space, figured these could easily veg while the rooms are being built and tested.View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 28, 2014)

GrEEn MoJo fo the grow!!

-and- the NEW Space!!
:48:


----------



## MR1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sounds like some nice strains to break the place in with.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 29, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> GrEEn MoJo fo the grow!!
> 
> -and- the NEW Space!!
> :48:



Thanx man, I'll try to be as informational, as possible as you see.





MR1 said:


> Sounds like some nice strains to break the place in with.



I had to pop something, I was going crazy with no girls to tend. I went with a few fem. so I wouldn't have to deal with the males till I have the space made up, But it turns the PNWs are REG so much for that , lol.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 29, 2014)

Beans are all scored, and dropped into 30mls of distilled water with a single drop of peroxide per bowl. Everything all labeled, categorized and carded on the calendar. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 29, 2014)

[off-topic-ish]
Will you be updating the original (idea) thread or creating a new thread on the build out?
I am VERY interested to watch/learn your progress dealing with that much/type of space.
:48:


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 29, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> [off-topic-ish]
> Will you be updating the original (idea) thread or creating a new thread on the build out?
> I am VERY interested to watch/learn your progress dealing with that much/type of space.
> :48:



I will be updating my build out as we go, I'll try and do tutorials on the electrical running especially seeing as this will help people understand electrical distribution.

I went and took more measurements I'll be posting up too.

Just figured a bean handling lesson might help people too as well as insight to my methods.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 29, 2014)

I will be following this for sure. I wanna see how the cabin fever seeds do I'm waiting for freaks other strains to be back into stalk.  
I will be following Green mojo lyfespan


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 29, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> I will be following this for sure. I wanna see how the cabin fever seeds do I'm waiting for freaks other strains to be back into stalk.
> I will be following Green mojo lyfespan



Thank you sir, btw I think you might be waiting sometime for freak to drop more seeds, but that's just the grapevines noise.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2014)

Ya had me at Satori Haze!!!!  Greenest of mojo for you new digs.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 29, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Ya had me at Satori Haze!!!!  Greenest of mojo for you new digs.



Thanks so much, Rosebud


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 29, 2014)

mojo for the beaners...  :48:


----------



## Locked (Dec 29, 2014)

Green Mojo....


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 30, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> mojo for the beaners...  :48:


Thanks man should be a good one


Hamster Lewis said:


> Green Mojo....



Thanks hammy, what are you looking to run next?


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 31, 2014)

All seeds germed, and put into their cups


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 31, 2014)

<---   

<---- 

pokes ya in the ribs while I peek over yer shoulder... was in them cups mate?  sand, perlite and wood chips? :giggle: with MG :rofl:

living here too? (maybe too personal, feel free to ignore) 
Hope that's going well too.
:48:


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 31, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> <---
> 
> <----
> 
> ...



Omg, MG I wouldn't use on my lawn.

I have been a lil busy, hence the midnight gardening. But here are some pix of the next step after seeing tails on my seeds.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 31, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


Girls all went into their cups of HF&LW 4:1, a little great white and were watered with the same water they were soaking in.

All medias used were acclimated, so no possibly temp shock.

I have mixed up their water consisting of rapid root, yucca, kelp, and humic acid. And will water when I see the moisture dissipate, they will be feed from here on out.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 31, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


I use colored cup to track everything


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 31, 2014)

Have you used those cups before? I was always told not to use see threw cups cause light will kill the root. I'm sure you know that just wondering that's all.

Green mojo


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, I bet you are busy! 
That's no small task your pulling together.

Thank you for the pictures!
I'm a hydroponic, DWC grower so I know -0- about soil/organic.
Hence my interest in your mix.
:48:


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 31, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> Yes, I bet you are busy!
> That's no small task your pulling together.
> 
> Thank you for the pictures!
> ...



It's the holidays crap that is eating up my time lol


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 31, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> Have you used those cups before? I was always told not to use see threw cups cause light will kill the root. I'm sure you know that just wondering that's all.
> 
> Green mojo



I have used clear cups so I can see the moisture on the cup, it's the moss and algae growth that you don't want, but these will only be in for 1-2 weeks then into 3gallon smart pots.

People also say to keep germinating seeds in the dark, but mine get light.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 4, 2015)

First wave all have their heads above the dirt, 100% germination. 
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 4, 2015)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 4, 2015)

Second wave I put directly into their cups, no soaking. 

Critical sensi star 
Berry Ryder 
Blueberry headban
Blue OG 
710 gum
Atomically haze x4
Wappa x4
White widow x berry bomb x12


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lookin good my friend.I've got my seat pulled up and ready to enjoy the show. Great choice of strains.can't wait to see how it goes.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2015)

WOO HOO!  Do you have holes in those cups for drainage? Just asking, figure you do.. Greenest of mojo for a great great grow.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I had the 4 lights fixtures on order, 12 lamp HO T-5s. Those were so cheap I went ahead and ordered 2 more. That brings the total lamp count to 72 lamps, 3888watts, 360,000 lumens covering 140 sq ft, I think that's a good start. Next I will see about a few around on the walls.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 4, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> WOO HOO!  Do you have holes in those cups for drainage? Just asking, figure you do.. Greenest of mojo for a great great grow.


 Thanx Rosebud!
No holes, soil drains great and girls will only be in these cups for 1-2 weeks, and are only watered what they need, no run off. Watering for just showing seedlings is 15ml of water every other day, just enough to keep moisture seen on the inside of the cups but no pooling.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2015)

That would worry me, but you are on it, and I am watching and wishing you the best.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 4, 2015)

Delicious Seeds Critical Sensi Star

 is an indica cannabis strain from the Delicious Seed bank. Being quite new in the market, her feminized seeds became popular almost instantly for their fast and easy grow and heavy yields. This cannabis strain is said to have a great medical value and is used as a relaxant, effective for anxiety, pain, nausea, appetite stimulation, sleep, muscle spasms and tremors. Like any other indica dominant variety, Critical Sensi Star seeds are easy to grow, they have a good resistance to mould and mushroom and cope well with a mild stress. They produce short dense plants, with broad leaves of a dark green shade and are suitable for indoor and outdoor cultivation. Mature plants are very pretty with large flowers turning into chunky nuggets in just 55 days. When growing indoors, feminized seeds of this marijuana variety respond well to all growing methods and produce a yield of 500 gr per m2 after typically indica's 7-8 weeks. Outside harvest starts in the middle of September and is as good as 500 gr of great marijuana per plant. By the end of flowering, an intense musk aroma starts to appear and remains in the cured product. Mostly indica, Critical Sensi Star delivers the finest qualities expected from that cannabis variety - a short plant with a voracious stone effect and minimal smell. Her flavor combination is citrus and fruits that reminds us of grapefruit, lemon or kiwi. This lady is really taking over the strongest marijuana varieties in the world, her THC content is said between 18+% with a nice sweet taste. Marijuana of this indica has a relaxing social high, which allows you to sense and feel the environment, but does not lead to thinking or analyzing the experience.    

Auto Seeds Berry Ryder

Berry Ryder is an original Blueberry and Auto #1 cross. This strain was achieved by selecting the best parent from over 25 possibilities of the original cup winning Blueberry cannabis.  Both marijuana seeds are extremely resinous and exuding a rich, sweet, berry aroma. The resulting indica dominant auto produces fat indica leaves and dense nuggety buds.  Berry Ryder is our latest super auto which easily competes with non-autoflowering seeds in terms of flavour, resin production and THC content. The plant stays short at approximately 30-60cm in soil though can get larger in hydroponic or similar setups. The Blueberry genes add increased yield potential whilst maintaining the strong medical effect and legendary berry taste. The plant can turn blue especially under colder night time temperatures which it can cope with easily.

Humboldt Seeds Organization Blueberry Headband

 Humboldt Seeds Organizations Blueberry Headband was bred from DJ Short&#8217;s original Blueberry and HSO&#8217;s F3 Emerald Headband. This strain has been bred for a few more generations to reach an F6 status. The aggressive and fast growth is ideal for SCROG but may need a little more nitrogen than normal and large, rock hard, egg shaped colas taper all the way down the stem but be aware not to trim too much off.
 The Sour OG and Sour Diesel provide sharp flavors which are followed by undertones of anise and spice. These transfer directly back to the taste all the way to the end of the spliff. The high is amazing &#8211; euphoric and uplifting. There is also a good THC content which is good news for medical marijuana patients.

G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG

A cross between a Blueberry F3, Blue Moonshine, and a potent Kush/Thai Indica hybrid that has achieved truly legendary status in the USA; OG Kush.
Its short, very compact stature and very vigorous growth stage make it perfectly adaptable to any size growroom and growing method.
High resin production begins a few weeks after the start of flowering and, when dried properly, the buds acquire a delicious red berry taste with citrusy hints. This makes it one of the best strains for hash and oil extraction as the results are abundant and the taste and aroma, sublime.
At almost never more than 8 weeks, flowering is quick, making it also highly suited for outdoor growing in climes that require early cropping.


710 Gum Feminized Cannabis Seeds By 710 Genetics

To create 710 Gum, 710 Genetics Seeds stabilised The BubbleGum (originally developed by growers in Indiana, USA) for it's best characteristics: fruity aroma, thick lingering flavor and a short stature. 710 Gum is a true breed and has been used by many seed companies to develop award winning hybrids. It's optimum THC level is around 17%. This Indica dominant cannabis strain has been a great addition to 710 Genetics' breeding program. 

Genetics: Unknown Hybrid    
Sex: Feminised    
Type: Indica Dominant        
Flowering: 55-60 Days
Yield: Medium     
Height: 1.2m - 1.6m

Paradise Seeds Atomical Haze

 Haze plants are getting ever more popular. But in fact it is one of the oldest and classic strains, dating back to the 70&#8217;s. Today it regains popularity but for the last few decades it had not such a good name. Now that it is back with us, you can find it in many shapes and forms,  most of the times in crossbreds with heavy Indica&#8217;s to surpress the longer flowering period. After developing our beautiful Delahaze variety a couple of years ago, we thought it would be excellent timing for one more remarkable typical Haze strain. Therefore I would like to introduce to you the one and only Haze bomb &#8220;Atomical Haze&#8221;. This variety contains one part original Haze, which is a combination of several Sativa landraces such as Colombian, Mexican and Thai. One part is an Indian classic and last but not least a sweet Afghan. The result is devastating and superb in every way. A good combination of genes. These plants can grow quite tall but not as big and ever continuing as some other Hazes.  Plants are actually quite proportioned and make big sized buds covering the branches with medium sized leaves. Harvesting is like picking fruits from a tree, so easy. The Sativa/ Haze trait is dominant. But this combination gives this plants a taste and high superior to most varieties. The flavor when inhaled is typically sweet and sour, similar to the taste of kiwis, with a fine hazy aftertaste in the mouth when exhaled. The plants should be put directly from seed into flowering or when grown a bit longer just a few pots will do with a bit of bending tricks. The souring clear high keeps you awake so it&#8217;s best to practice during the day. You will not be able to stop whistling. Enjoy this legend.

Paradise Seeds Wappa

Paradise seeds Wappa is a stout-statured and stable Indica variety. Wappa&#8217;s short indoor size makes her a good choice for gardeners with limited room. Her cannabis seeds offer a unique stone offers Indica body relaxation without the couchlock. Paradise seeds Wappa is a robust plant that quickly becomes the darling of the grow room, with her attractive appearance, ease in cultivation and fast yield. When forced to flower at 1 foot (30 cm), she just about doubles in size by maturity, producing big chunky colas that fill the air with sweetness, aromas composed of fruits and sugars. Wappa has a high calyx-to-leaf ratio, which makes her a breeze to manicure. Wappa&#8217;s fruity nugs are great head candy, creating an intense high. The buzz comes on strong, with a pleasant onset.  It is a luminous high that nudges open the doors of perception.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 5, 2015)

Gman_517 said:


> I love sensi star.its very stinky n has a great taste.will definitely make you chink eyed. Nice choices for strains.



I have 2 more waves of seeds going down in the up coming weeks, from there I will be pheno hunting, and weeding out the weak, and watching for mothers.


----------



## zem (Jan 5, 2015)

hey there lyfespan, you seem to have your hands full! a couple of questions came to my mind as I was reading through, what concentration grade peroxide do you use and can you estimate what a drop per 30ml is in terms of say 1drop =1/2ml or 1ml? I have the 35% food grade peroxide and never used it on seeds but I like the idea. second question is, for how long do you soak the seeds? and why did you choose not to soak them the second time? I seem to have low seeding rates, although I can clone and grow great stuff, that seeding part always seems to disappoint me. I normally soak for 12 hours since I suspected that some seeds had suffocated with a 24 hour soak, maybe I was wrong, but that's what I thought. I am now trying cocopeat for seedlings


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 5, 2015)

zem said:


> hey there lyfespan, you seem to have your hands full! a couple of questions came to my mind as I was reading through, what concentration grade peroxide do you use and can you estimate what a drop per 30ml is in terms of say 1drop =1/2ml or 1ml? I have the 35% food grade peroxide and never used it on seeds but I like the idea. second question is, for how long do you soak the seeds? and why did you choose not to soak them the second time? I seem to have low seeding rates, although I can clone and grow great stuff, that seeding part always seems to disappoint me. I normally soak for 12 hours since I suspected that some seeds had suffocated with a 24 hour soak, maybe I was wrong, but that's what I thought. I am now trying cocopeat for seedlings



I used regular household peroxide, think it's 1%, 1 drop to 30ml, is about 2ml to 1 cup. I literally meant 1 drop. I also put seeds into a 300 grit tube and give them a quick shake to score the hulls, for quicker popping. I soak my seeds till I see tails, it doesn't matter if it's a day or 7, it's not going to drown . After I see tails it's into the soil, 1/4 deep, barely covering. And the second time I didn't soak to see if soaking was any better,


----------



## zem (Jan 5, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> I also put seeds into a 300 grit tube and give them a quick shake to score the hulls, for quicker popping.
> And the second time I didn't soak to see if soaking was any better,


interesting, a 300 grit tube is that a stainless steel tube with a smooth finish? is it supposed to do a better job in scoring than say a regular iron pipe?
have you gotten to the conclusion about whether the soaking is better or not?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 5, 2015)

Probably a tube of 300 grit sandpaper rolled into a tube and use your thumb and finger to cap-off the top/bottom while you shake. 
well, that's MY guess :ccc:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes would like to hear if soaking improved seed germ or not. Lyfespan you also put hydrogen peroxide in the water? If so how much
Thanks


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 5, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Yes would like to hear if soaking improved seed germ or not. Lyfespan you also put hydrogen peroxide in the water? If so how much
> Thanks



I'm testing germ theories, I soaked the first wave in the hydrogen peroxide and distilled water all broke the hull and had tails before going into soil. Second wave went right into the soil. Just for a lil fun.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 5, 2015)

zem said:


> interesting, a 300 grit tube is that a stainless steel tube with a smooth finish? is it supposed to do a better job in scoring than say a regular iron pipe?
> have you gotten to the conclusion about whether the soaking is better or not?



I took a sheet of 300 grit sand paper rolled it up and rubber banded paper towel to one end, I drop my seeds in cover it with my palm and shake it around for 15-20 seconds.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 10, 2015)

Third wave right into the dirt.

CBD crew Yummy
CBD crew Girl Scout Cookies
BOG Bogglegum 
Black Domina pheno B(first wave) tight structure more peppery smell, oranges
Black Domina pheno A(second wave) tight structure fruity, berry grape smell, purples
OG Kush pheno A


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 15, 2015)

View attachment image.jpg


Well here's what we got under lights so far, the rest are under domes waiting 

Wave 1-3 right to left.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Good start for your new space Lyfespan.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 15, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Good start for your new space Lyfespan.



I'm happy so far, will be even happier when I can get them over to the new space.

I was cleared yesterday to start buildout in my space, yes I pulled permits and am doing this right.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sounds like you are having fun, good luck the rest of the way. Should be nice when you are done.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 15, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Sounds like you are having fun, good luck the rest of the way. Should be nice when you are done.



It's a lil stressful, but yeah a lot of fun.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 15, 2015)

This is my post to patent my OG line I will be breeding up.

I'm taking my A pheno, breeding to my B pheno, then back to each other. A pheno is from a master kush, and B pheno is from a platinum kush. 

This will results in a new line from me, called FORGOTTEN OG. If I don't see enough indica I will breed with a possibility I have here already, but will acquire the breeders permission. I'm just like that, I like parent breeders opinion and input.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 15, 2015)

View attachment image.jpg


Gearing up to do a lil transplanting today, first wave(12/28) plants have out grown their cups and will graduate to 1gallon planting bags.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 16, 2015)

Well after a long day of mixing and blocking soil, we finally got most of the first wave plants in their new 1 gallon bags. Here's a lil girl getting ready for her new home, I'm sure numbers of you were wondering why the hard clear cups.

View attachment image.jpg

Well here you see, I'm able to break the cup in half, and loosen the whole root ball with out breaking too much. Then I just use the cup half to lower it down into the hole, and slide it off the lil cup ledge.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 16, 2015)

You'll notice on most of my cups and bags I have everything tagged. This helps in two ways, yes to know genetics and strains, but also to allow me to track the performance of individual plants as well.

View attachment image.jpg

Like this Paradise Seeds Wappa, she went into the soil on 1/4/15, she was out with cotyloens proudly spread by 1/7/15. That's mother and breeding quality growing right there, so she will be noted and tracked.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 18, 2015)

View attachment image.jpg


Well here are the new transplants unhappily crowded under their temporary home

These girls are 21 days old most of them, there are a few 2nd wave under there as well, at 14 days old.

Oh yes that are tote lids that I'm using for a rezy under all those girls


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome to your new homes baby girls... Looking good in there.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 19, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Welcome to your new homes baby girls... Looking good in there.



Why thank you Rose


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 27, 2015)

Well things are getting outta of hand, these plants are driving me faster than possible to finish my new grow location. It's been almost 10 days since the last round of pictures, I had to lift the light  for these.

View attachment image.jpg


These are most of the first wave and some second wave.
Satori haze, nevilles chem, blue alien, cheese candy, caramelo, Wappa, white widowX berry bomb, BOGGLEGUM


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's how crazy the stems are View attachment image.jpg


Bigger than a pencil, and these seeds have only been the dirt 28 days.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 27, 2015)

Crazy great structure on the satori haze View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 27, 2015)

The blue aliens should be starting to show sex this week, the rest of wave one are feminized


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 27, 2015)

looks NICE!!

Obviously no stretch issues in your setup !
:48:


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 27, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> looks NICE!!
> 
> Obviously no stretch issues in your setup !
> :48:



Thanx man, and not with 12 tubes sitting down on these girls.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm trying LED VEG in my little cabinet but I think I like T-5 better.
Slam it down 2-3" off the top and check back tomorrow, so easy!


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 27, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> I'm trying LED VEG in my little cabinet but I think I like T-5 better.
> Slam it down 2-3" off the top and check back tomorrow, so easy!



The LEDs are too much thinking for my KISS OCD self, t-5s are for me easy peazy


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 31, 2015)

Well had to move things around a bit.
View attachment image.jpg


Got them arranged by size


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 31, 2015)

Looking good lifespan can't wait to see that cabin fever girl


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 31, 2015)

So it looks like among the older and larger pool of plants that I have 2 male blue aliens, one of them is really nice too, looks like I'm going to be having lil alien babies.

I will pick a smaller female and breed her to this nice big male. I will probably just can the other male unless someone in the area would like him.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 31, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Looking good lifespan can't wait to see that cabin fever girl



I have 2 of freaks girls in my stable, satori haze and nevilles chem. Both of which I have a mother selected for clones.


----------



## Gaiant (Feb 5, 2015)

Love the descriptions of your plants something I will need to grow down the road for sure.  Many Mojo's for the grow.

Mine is the green colored folding camp chair in the back of the room


----------



## MR1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lyfespan, looks like a good beginning. Bud shots should be good.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 6, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Lyfespan, looks like a good beginning. Bud shots should be good.



I'm not one of these 2week veg guys,so the bud porn is always huge. I should be ready for flowering in just about 2weeks. Which puts these girls at just about 8 weeks of veg before the flip


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 6, 2015)

Gaiant said:


> Love the descriptions of your plants something I will need to grow down the road for sure.  Many Mojo's for the grow.
> 
> Mine is the green colored folding camp chair in the back of the room



Green chair is now at the shop lol, sorry, but the girls are making the move there for their flipping. But we will find a spot for ya no matter what, lol


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 12, 2015)

These girls are seriously getting outta control, so big it's crazy. I'm hurrying as fast as I can on my space, got panel all in yesterday, found my lights looking for a discount code to order. Looking like I'm getting 8-10 nanolux 1000 watt DE fixtures, from EHydroponics..


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 13, 2015)

Picked up a couple new strains while at the Cup last weekend. 

I now join the GG4 crew with my first cut of Gorilla Glue #4, I was also lucky enough to score a Million Dollar Baby too. She is a Cherry PieXGSC Forum cut, today is going to be a full day of transplanting girls, sexing, and sequestering males.

I'm hoping to have most of these girls into my new bloom room by the beginning of March at the latest. Because these girls are getting unruly


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm jealous you got a real cut of GG#4 positive vibes bro.

I just got krazy glue from sub rosa Today hope to find a winner. 
Do you get 18 plants under your 12 bulb T5 fixture?


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 14, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I'm jealous you got a real cut of GG#4 positive vibes bro.
> 
> I just got krazy glue from sub rosa Today hope to find a winner.
> Do you get 18 plants under your 12 bulb T5 fixture?



I have 50 plus girls and they're under 6. 12 tubers, I'm just waiting to drag all of them over to my shop to finally have proper room


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 15, 2015)

More transplanting, girls are doing great 
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 17, 2015)

nice!!


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 18, 2015)

cleanbuds said:


> nice!!



Thank you sir.

We found a few males today and will be setting them aside for later. Waste not want not


----------



## MR1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Plants are looking good Lyfespan, hopefully not too many males.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 18, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Plants are looking good Lyfespan, hopefully not too many males.



I popped 35 reg beans and so far I have 5 males, almost one from each strain. I'm ok with the males, I plan on breeding these babies, now that I have the extra spaces.

Looks like a lot of indica crossing going to happen here, this year.

I will also probably start the ground work for a fun new TRENDY strain. She's going to be quite something to behold.


----------



## MR1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Good ratio on the males, it will be interesting to see what you come up with.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 18, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Good ratio on the males, it will be interesting to see what you come up with.



Well I definitely got plenty to work with lol. How's the tent going?


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 20, 2015)

Building the tables that will be used in my grow facility. I went for a multi purpose table, the removable panels allow me to lower the plants if necessary, gaining 2' of extra room, just incase something's a lil more stretchy.

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Batman (Feb 21, 2015)

well done! looks like you gonna grow wonderful weed!


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 21, 2015)

Batman said:


> well done! looks like you gonna grow wonderful weed!



We have quite the line up running already, and breeding more this year too


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 22, 2015)

Got some boys taking a shower today
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Feb 22, 2015)

just popped in to wish you the greenest of mojo.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 22, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> just popped in to wish you the greenest of mojo.



Nice to have ya along, feel free to burn a bowl and enjoy the show.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 23, 2015)

So this guy tow trucked one of my BOGGLEGUM girls with a healthy dose of piss I didn't catch till the plant was burnt.

My BIG BLUE BOO is quite a stinker
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 13, 2015)

Well it's been a crazy couple months but my girls are finally flowering in the new space. Satori haze are 8', blue aliens and GSC  are 6', 7' Neville's Chems. View attachment image.jpg

Left to right tables accrosed the back
1 Bogglegum , 2 blue alien, and atomical haze 3 white widowxberry Bomb, yummy, Wappa, 4 satori haze 

Tables a crossed the front, closest to the ladder is black dominas, and Forgotten OG, table closest to the other tables is one big white widow x berry bomb, and Neville's Chems


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 13, 2015)

My bogglegumXblue alien cross was a success View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's another shot of the Bogglegum X blue alienView attachment image.jpg
shes a purplish pheno


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 13, 2015)

One more Bogglegum X blue alien
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Apr 13, 2015)

Looking phenomenal dude.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 13, 2015)

killer space, great looking grow man Green Luck 2 ya when first take down like 4 more weeks?


----------



## MR1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice.:joint:


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 13, 2015)

By the looks of it I think the BOGGLEGUMs will be the first down, being a 45-50 day breed, everything should follow right behind weekly.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 13, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Looking phenomenal dude.



It's been a stressful couple weeks, plants look like I feel, lol


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 13, 2015)

45 days nice i like that gl


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 13, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> 45 days nice i like that gl



BOGS also gifted me a pack of the new lifestar to run as well, it too is a 45-55 run. 
 BOG seeds has some really nice gear, out of the 13 seeds popped, I got 2 males. I am running 5 out to flower, bred 2 one of each of the 2 pheno I got, which were a purple one and an all green. I also gifted a couple to a buddy in need.

I bred the green pheno back to Bogglegum, so F2 or 3 I have to still ask BoGs.
The purple pheno got hit with some PNW roots blue alien.

Bogs said these are great yielders as well


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2015)

Pretty fun stuff up there^...  very nice. good on the seeds.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 30, 2015)

Well it's been a bit figured I should update this thing
This is the bloom room at 30 days
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 30, 2015)

Pretty lil cross I've been working on she 30days here, I'm calling her Forgotten OG 
Platinum OG x Pre98bubba
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 30, 2015)

Looking awesome lyfespan I'm a huge fan of OG plants.


----------



## lyfespan (May 1, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Looking awesome lyfespan I'm a huge fan of OG plants.



I have another cross that's in the cloner, Lost OG(platinum OG x SoCal master kush)
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 1, 2015)

.

It's SO cool to watch this all come to fruition!!

BIG :aok: to you man, you've got to (should) be proud!

:48:


----------



## lyfespan (May 2, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> It's SO cool to watch this all come to fruition!!
> 
> ...



I definitely am, this was a huge undertaking.


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 2, 2015)

thats beautiful bro! BtL


----------



## lyfespan (May 7, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> thats beautiful bro! BtL



Thanx BTL, things were going great, till I saw revegging happening. 

Seems my exhaust fan for the bloom room tore a huge hole in my seal job. So I had 3 Yummy that were just pissy sissys the whole time decide they had had enough. Since they were 40 days in, they got the chop and sent out for extracting, ste not, want not.

So with the light leak fixed, I'm now shopping for a wireless camera system to run, to watch the rooms.not having this happen twice.

Everything else is moving right along, girls are really stacking it on now. There are even a few that will start the koolbloom dry this week and start down the road to finishing. Dam Bogglegum finishes real quick, and the Blue aliens are a close second, these girls left the rest in the dust.
Quick flower shot forget which one think bluealien View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 22, 2015)

View attachment IMG_0098[1].jpg


GG#4 50 days


----------



## zem (Jul 22, 2015)

frosty, yummy


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 27, 2015)

zem said:


> frosty, yummy



thanks man, she was a big girl too, 7 feet after a 16 week veg time, got plenty of clones off her, now its all rotation. hows you been man? still got the williams wonder going?


----------



## zem (Jul 27, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> thanks man, she was a big girl too, 7 feet after a 16 week veg time, got plenty of clones off her, now its all rotation. hows you been man? still got the williams wonder going?



oh yeah, check my sig below, i updated a week ago with a couple pics. 16 weeks vegging that is a long time! i hope the smoke is worth that wait


----------

